# Your all-star lottery busts team?



## AussieWarriorFan! (May 30, 2005)

(NOTE: Darko is ineligible for selection, as i do NOT want this thread to turn into a Darko bashing thread, take that crap elsewhere)

*C:* Diop
*PF:* Haislip
*SF:* Tskitishvili
*SG:* Langdon
*PG:* Wagner

This is only from the last 4-5 years, and its not really well researched, so im sure i've missed a couple of obvious ones.


----------



## Drk Element (Nov 10, 2004)

AussieWarriorFan! said:


> (NOTE: Darko is ineligible for selection, as i do NOT want this thread to turn into a Darko bashing thread, take that crap elsewhere)
> 
> *C:* Diop
> *PF:* Haislip
> ...


Wagner was actually good his first year, until they stopped playing him.


----------



## GNG (Aug 17, 2002)

Drk Element said:


> Wagner was actually good his first year, until they stopped playing him.


Or when he was sidelined with excretory problems.

PG Jay Williams (fair schmair), Dajuan Wagner (couldn't find another fit at PG)
SG Kedrick Brown, Shawn Respert
SF Jonathan Bender, Eddie Griffin, Nikoloz Tskitishvilli
PF Kwame Brown, Samaki Walker
C Michael Olowokandi, Adonal Foyle, DeSagana Diop


----------



## pacerfan23 (Jun 14, 2005)

:curse: 
But this is the year Bender will stay healthy! or was that last year or the year before that? or the year before that?


----------



## AussieWarriorFan! (May 30, 2005)

Drk Element said:


> Wagner was actually good his first year, until they stopped playing him.


I couldn't think of a lottery bust PG.


----------



## pacerfan23 (Jun 14, 2005)

at the 14th pick this is not really considered lottery or borderline but how about Mateen Cleaves in 2000 ? After leading Michigan State in the Final four everyone was high on him


----------



## sheefo13 (Jul 13, 2002)

Will Avery anyone?


----------



## -James- (Apr 27, 2004)

pacerfan23 said:


> at the 14th pick this is not really considered lottery or borderline but how about Mateen Cleaves in 2000 ? After leading Michigan State in the Final four everyone was high on him


 Cleeves was not lottery. Three years ago there were only 13 lottery teams so he doesn't count.


----------



## RP McMurphy (Jul 17, 2003)

I'll only pick guys who haven't been mentioned yet in this thread, because oh boy, there are lots of them.

PG: Bobby Hurley, Keyon Dooling
SG: Trajan Langdon, Courtney Alexander
SF: Ed O'Bannon, DerMarr Johnson
PF: Marcus Fizer, Cherokee Parks
C: Sharone Wright, Todd Fuller

This is why I have a problem with websites like DraftExpress, that seem to think there's no such thing as a bust. For potential lottery-picks, their worst-case scenario is always at least an OK player.


----------



## Chalie Boy (Aug 26, 2002)

pacerfan23 said:


> :curse:
> But this is the year Bender will stay healthy! or was that last year or the year before that? or the year before that?


:laugh:


----------



## hirschmanz (Jun 3, 2005)

nikoloz tskitishvili scored 25 points on 8-11 shooting with 10 rebounds in a summer league game.

Could he be turning it around?


----------



## reach4thesky (Jul 6, 2005)

Have everyone forgot about the lottery players from the worst draft ever :boohoo: . Everyone in the lottery was a bust that year were bust except for K Mart(good but bad for a #1 overall), J.Crawford, and maybe Ethan Thomas since he was 13th.Sounds familiar 
#2 Stromile Swift BUST
#3 Darius Miles Super Bust
#4 Marcus Fizer Bust
#5 Mike Miller ok but total bust for 5th pick
#6 Demarr Johnson He was a bust even before he got in to that car accident
#7 Chris Mihm like the Lakers this year he suckssssssss
#9 Joel Pryzbilla big white stiff
#10 Keyon Dooling need I say more
#11 Jerome Moiso " " " " " " "
That draft sucked a 2nd rounder is the best player from that draft, M.Redd.


----------



## arenas809 (Feb 13, 2003)

hirschmanz said:


> nikoloz tskitishvili scored 25 points on 8-11 shooting with 10 rebounds in a summer league game.
> 
> Could he be turning it around?


He was MVP of the Vegas Summer League last year.

He's the Summer League King.


----------



## arenas809 (Feb 13, 2003)

RP McMurphy said:


> This is why I have a problem with websites like _DraftExpress_, that seem to think there's no such thing as a bust. For potential lottery-picks, their worst-case scenario is always at least an OK player.


I have a problem with sites that have agendas and have a questionable track record in assessing talent.


----------



## agoo (Jun 1, 2003)

reach4thesky said:


> Have everyone forgot about the lottery players from the worst draft ever :boohoo: . Everyone in the lottery was a bust that year were bust except for K Mart(good but bad for a #1 overall), J.Crawford, and maybe Ethan Thomas since he was 13th.Sounds familiar
> #2 Stromile Swift BUST
> #3 Darius Miles Super Bust
> #4 Marcus Fizer Bust
> ...


You can't really compare him to other fifth picks, but only within the draft itself. He wasn't bad for five in this draft.

Additionally, I disagree with putting guys like Sharone Wright, Jay Williams, and Bobby Hurley on this list as they never really got a shot to prove something because of automobile accidents. Though, you could say that Williams' case was his own fault as getting on a motocycle when you've millions of dollars riding on being healthy is stupid.


----------



## jaimedun34 (Jun 19, 2003)

Len Bias?


----------



## Osballa23 (Jul 20, 2005)

Everyone Jim Paxson drafted for the cavs cept for Lebron....


----------



## silverpaw1786 (Mar 11, 2004)

AussieWarriorFan! said:


> (NOTE: Darko is ineligible for selection, as i do NOT want this thread to turn into a Darko bashing thread, take that crap elsewhere)
> 
> *C:* Diop
> *PF:* Haislip
> ...


Tskitishvilli has had a few great games this summer, so i dont think he should be written off yet. Wagner is bad but not that bad.


----------



## dk1115 (Aug 27, 2004)

reach4thesky said:


> Have everyone forgot about the lottery players from the worst draft ever :boohoo: . Everyone in the lottery was a bust that year were bust except for K Mart(good but bad for a #1 overall), J.Crawford, and maybe Ethan Thomas since he was 13th.Sounds familiar
> #2 Stromile Swift BUST
> #3 Darius Miles Super Bust
> #4 Marcus Fizer Bust
> ...


Look at that draft, and that draft alone. Kenyon Martin was the best player in the draft. If you look downward, the talent shown so far is relative to where they were picked. The draft overall just really sucked.


----------



## mediocre man (Feb 24, 2004)

reach4thesky said:


> Have everyone forgot about the lottery players from the worst draft ever :boohoo: . Everyone in the lottery was a bust that year were bust except for K Mart(good but bad for a #1 overall), J.Crawford, and maybe Ethan Thomas since he was 13th.Sounds familiar
> #2 Stromile Swift BUST
> #3 Darius Miles Super Bust
> #4 Marcus Fizer Bust
> ...



Not because I am a Blazer homer, but rather because I felt the same way about Przybilla before last year. 

He is not a bust. He was 7th in the league in blocks last year, and 4th per 48 minutes.

He was also 23rd in rebounding and 10th per 48 minutes. 

He certainly isn't a world beater, but I don't think he deserves the "big white stiff" label that you, and me last year gave him.

I also don't think Miles is a super bust, although he hasn't lived up to his potential yet at all, he's still only 23.


----------



## PoorPoorSonics (Mar 20, 2004)

Not sure what # Hurley was picked at but how could you put him?

If he was a bust, Jay Williams was a bigger bust.


----------



## Mr. Hobbes (Jul 1, 2005)

reach4thesky said:


> #5 Mike Miller ok but total bust for 5th pick
> QUOTE]
> 
> He won RoTY. I don't care how weak the draft is, winning that award means you are not a bust.


----------



## West44 (Jun 29, 2005)

Sam Bowie?


----------



## Divine Spammer (Jul 11, 2005)

jaimedun34 said:


> Len Bias?


MVP of busts All-Star, no doubt.

Poor soul...


----------



## ChitwoodStyle (Oct 9, 2003)

silverpaw1786 said:


> Tskitishvilli has had a few great games this summer, so i dont think he should be written off yet.


Skita is always one of the best offensive players in the summer league, but he just can't seem to turn that into play in the league. I expect to see him return to Europe and blossom into a very good, but one dimensional player like Dirk or Pau playing back in Europe his biggest flaw right now is in ability to get playing time.


----------



## K-DaWg (Jul 3, 2005)

Drk Element said:


> Wagner was actually good his first year, until they stopped playing him.



Agreed


----------



## The OUTLAW (Jun 13, 2002)

Drk Element said:


> Wagner was actually good his first year, until they stopped playing him.


They stopped playing him because he got injured. He just stayed injured after that point.


----------



## Drk Element (Nov 10, 2004)

The OUTLAW said:


> They stopped playing him because he got injured. He just stayed injured after that point.


yeah, injuries are the main problem with proffesional sports, you get one, your career can go down the drain.


----------



## KoBe & BeN GoRdOn! (Aug 4, 2005)

Drk Element said:


> yeah, injuries are the main problem with proffesional sports, you get one, your career can go down the drain.


like terell brandon


----------

